# PSL Powerplant trout fishing, what and hows and where!



## beyondhelp

Ok, I'm probably not the best adviser since I just started being able to catch them regularly so be warned. I have been fishing just south of the power plant and catching a few. 

I have been finding them in 4-5' of water (only) and most have been caught while trolling or drifting and casting. Most hits have been on flats just outside of the channel. I haven't fished the powerplant area in a while but I know there's grass flats on both sides of the channel.   

Time of day, I'm not sure. We started around 7 last time and I think we fished until 2:30. No idea what tides were doing. I fish when I have the time. 


My main lure has been a Rapala X-Rap in black / silver or black /gold although a Mirrodine in similar colors worked too. (I have gone through a few)

A buddy fished within a hundred yards of me for an hour or two and struck out with shrimp under popping corks but everyone always recommends them. I haven't ever caught one that way. 


Hope that helps. I'm thinking of making it up that way Sat and launching at Blind Creek. 

I'd love to hear other suggestions. Seems like I just started being able to catch trout a month or two ago. 

Here's the smallest one I caught.  ;D


----------



## beyondhelp

Oh also, check out Florida Sport Fishing mag this month. It's their inshore edition and it specifically mentions Fort Pierce and the powerplant.


----------



## out-cast

I catch most of them on 1/8-1/4oz weighted head with a shad, DOA Cal, and a ton of other soft plastics. Colors like white, green, new penny, red/gold flake, and sometimes pink. Once the water starts to warm up like it is, I'll start using topwater baits in the first hour or two of the morning. The colder the water is, the slower you need to retrieve your lure. A slower, less erratic, presentation seems to have better results. Look for schools of glass minnows and other smaller baits like finger mullet. Grass flats with sandy pot holes or sandy channels that line grass flats anywhere from 2-5ft deep. As for tides, I never paid attention to high or low. I only fish when the water is moving whether it's incoming or outgoing. I'm no pro either but this has worked for me from Jensen to the Lagoon especially during the closed season 

Wouldn't be surprised if Jan moves this to the regionals.


----------



## admin

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] Forum Admin.*


----------



## fishslayer77

as outcast said is right on. i find more trout on the west side of the river this time of year. walton road has been hot atey for reds and nice trout fishing 1/8 jig head and ca tails. midway has good numbers of trout and upper sots roaming around. just dont stay in one pace too long. might try up that way myself. good luck


----------



## logandorn96

Wait so look more on the west side of the river? Keep moving, try different baits, and right off walton road is good?


----------



## fishslayer77

walton road on the west side has been producing nice fish for me latley. as far as moving around if your not catching move to another flat/location in search of fish. i usually keep a couple poles rigged and switch up here and there. gonna be a nice weekend out might try power plant for few myself


----------



## logandorn96

Might go sunday, Carolina skiffs arent good boat for cold days, cause i get SOAKED!


----------



## out-cast

Put in at Little Mud and you won't have to run far enough to get wet. Trout are all over. Some hold them better than others. Don't be afraid to pick up and run to another spot after 20-30 casts. If your using a trolling motor, try a route that will cover a range of depths and cover different color bottoms too.


----------



## logandorn96

Yah, I was going to put in at lil mud, but i also might go nights fishing for snook. If you wanna know an amazing snook dock pm me


----------

